# Some Greek Wildlife



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/857593-few-mykonos-greece.html

and a few - but sparse - others


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Loving the cow, is that rope on its legs?

Good pictures though looks like you had a good time.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Colosseum said:


> Loving the cow, is that rope on its legs?
> 
> Good pictures though looks like you had a good time.



Yup. All the farm animals legs were tied together to stop them climbing and getting away (and to prevent road accidents presumably), rather depressing but all looked healthy which makes a nice change


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

great pics, no mantis to identify this time?


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

PESKY said:


> great pics, no mantis to identify this time?



Nope, didn't spot one


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah I am a farmer so I kind of guessed that's what it was there for but couldn't make out if it was rope or something else, but yes they do look very well cared for, the ones in Corfu were very thin and dirty which I find sad to see.

You had more luck than me with pictures I didn't find one Scorpion out there in the undergrowth, plenty of lizards but by the time I went to snap them they had gone how annoying is that, got some nice Butterfly shots though they have some very pretty ones there.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

^
oh random image man, you are so insightful.

@op

Very nice pics, never been to Greece myself so this is a reason to go


----------

